# STP Contest Giveaway-Large Framed Alice Backpack



## Benny (Feb 12, 2013)

This is my second and last contest on Squat The Planet before i leave the US. This contest comes from a thread called,"Who really runs the world". Read this link and answer these questions for us. The most insightful answer will win a Large framed Alice backpack shipped directly to them. This contest ends on 2/20/2013- Read this post:http://squattheplanet.com/threads/who-really-runs-the-world.15875/


----------

